# XM Holiday Channel Line Up



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Looks like XM is making it easier for us this year, by placing all the Christmas channels together.

Effective 11/24-12/25

103- Holly
104- Holiday Traditions
105- Nashville Christmas
106- Classical Christmas
107- Special XMas

XM is also preempting different channels then they did in years past. Chrome, Sunny and The Heart are staying while The System, The Torch and Luna are going. And Classical Christmas is new to the line up this year.

http://www.xmradio.com/holiday/


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

i love special x they play funny x-mas tunes


----------



## quickfire (Nov 14, 2003)

Will these Christmas channels be availible with D* XM channels????


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

quickfire said:


> Will these Christmas channels be availible with D* XM channels????


 860 - Special X-Mas
866 - Classical X-Mas
873 - Nashville X-Mas

Not sure about the location of Holly or Holiday Traditions as DirecTV isn't offering "The Torch"

I have a hunch that Holly will be on 848 though.


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

KyL416 said:


> 860 - Special X-Mas
> 866 - Classical X-Mas
> 873 - Nashville X-Mas
> 
> ...


XM is putting these special Christmas channels on unused channel numbers. They've already stated that we'll lose The Torch, Luna, XM Pops & The System. Whether they will be still providing those channels on DirecTV after they put a low-bandwidth loop on their satellites, and whether we'll even GET these Xmas channels on D* remains to be seen.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

DirecTV already announced that Luna will be replaced by Nashville X-Mas on November 24, the odds are that the other two will be replaced as well.


----------



## wisdom (Nov 13, 2005)

Steve Mehs said:


> XM is also preempting different channels then they did in years past. Chrome, Sunny and The Heart are staying while The System, The Torch and Luna are going. And Classical Christmas is new to the line up this year.


Man! I really listen to The Torch all of the time!!! Bummer


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

KyL416 said:


> DirecTV already announced that Luna will be replaced by Nashville X-Mas on November 24, the odds are that the other two will be replaced as well.


Cool! Glad to hear it. Where did they announce this?


----------



## bscott (Jun 4, 2004)

...but Luna was only offered on the Para Todos package. The questions is, will all 5 holiday channels be available to regular TC or TC+ subs?


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

syphix said:


> Cool! Glad to hear it. Where did they announce this?


 Channel 800 announced the Luna thing.

Hopefully they'll temporaily move all holiday channels to TC so everyone will get them.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

Here's the official lineup for DirecTV:

819 Holly (Replaces The Heart)
860 Special X-Mas (Replaces The System)
866 A Classical X-Mas (Replaces XM Pops)
873 A Nashville X-Mas (Replaces Luna)


----------



## bscott (Jun 4, 2004)

That's a shame. Holiday Traditions is the one I wanted the most.


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

Yep, me too. A CSR told me earlier that we _would_ be receiving five xmas channels (I didn't even say "five"...she said "five"). Maybe Holiday Traditions was accidentally omitted from the slide on ch 800.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

Steve Mehs said:


> XM is also preempting different channels then they did in years past. Chrome, Sunny and The Heart are staying while The System, The Torch and Luna are going. And Classical Christmas is new to the line up this year.
> 
> http://www.xmradio.com/holiday/


The site has been updated, and The Heart will be replaced with Holly.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

I finally checked out what [email protected] offers now, and they in fact have The Torch, hopefully they'll provide the holiday channels as well. So if DirecTV doesn't offer Holiday Traditions, I could at least fall back on that as I have my computer wired into the stereo system.

Unfortunately The Torch is only available to AOL members and not one of the free XM Radio Stations that AOL offers to the general public. Another alternative is to sign up for the 3 day free trial at XMRadio.com 2 days before X-Mas or whenever you need the music for a party or something.

It would be great though if DirecTV and XM could set it up that DirecTV customers also get free access to the XStream service like XM Radio subscribers get.


----------



## ki4cgs (Mar 9, 2004)

For those wondering about Christmas music from XM I just got this back from Directv...



> Thanks for your interest in listening to Holiday music on our new XM Satellite Radio service. I understand how important the right music is to you and your family during the Holidays, and we've got good news: With our new XM Radio service, you get not one, but up to four channels of continuous Holiday music starting Thanksgiving Day (November 24) at midnight through Christmas Day at midnight. The four channels available are:
> 
> - "Holly" (ch. 819) plays just the biggest Holiday hits from the 40s through today. Classics from the Carpenters and Bobby Helms to more contemporary hits by Elton John and Bruce Springsteen.
> - "Special X-Mas" (ch. 860) celebrates the wacky side of the Holidays. Novelty music and beyond that brings you a warped and often humorous perspective of the season. This is where you'll find Cheech and Chong, the Chipmunks, Elmo and Patsy and plenty of others.
> ...


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

ki4cgs said:


> For those wondering about Christmas music from XM I just got this back from Directv...


 *Points 5 posts above you*


----------



## ki4cgs (Mar 9, 2004)

Yeah, but you didn't have the info about each channel.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

The info was in the link in the first post in this thread.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

The Holiday Channels are now active, but unfortunately for some, it looks like you need a dish capable of recieving the 119 location to get A Nashville X-Mas on DirecTV.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

AOL.com is now providing all 5 of the XM Holiday channels free of charge to both AOL members and non-AOL members.


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

so... the Torch gone is a perm thing? not just during holidays??


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

The Torch is only gone for the Holidays.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

KyL416 said:


> The Holiday Channels are now active, but unfortunately for some, it looks like you need a dish capable of recieving the 119 location to get A Nashville X-Mas on DirecTV.


Worse than that--it's available only to Para Todos subscribers. Now that makes sense--NOT.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

Actually, as of 2 or 3 days ago, it's now available to all Total Choice customers with access to the 119 location.


----------

